# The REPORT button and you (UPDATED 10/20/12)



## Corto (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to a friendly PSA because we've noticed people either don't know how to use the "report" function, think it is a joke, or just ignore it.Also, even if you're a regular that believes he knows how these things work, at least jump to point 5 (the one I labeled in red) because chances are you need to read it.
*
So what is the "Report button" anyway?
*That's a good question. This button is the little exclamation mark (!) under each user's avatar/profile info in each of their posts or private messages (please see fig. 1). If you check a user's profile, in the comment section you'll notice a big blue link labeled "Report". If you hadn't figured it out, this is also a report button (see fig. 2).






*FIG. 1

*




*FIG. 2* (The "IP" button shouldn't appear to regular users. Don't worry about it)* 

Thanks for patronizing me without actually giving me useful info, like what the button actually does.
*When you click the button, it'll take you to a little text field where you can write the actual report. Once this is sent, a thread is auto-generated in a special subforum only staff can see, which basically shows us who wrote the report, what it says, what it's reporting (quoting the post itself) and who wrote the reported post/comment.
*
That seems redundant, why not write a mod a PM? Or hilariously summon them in the thread itself with posts such as "omg this gunna b locked lolz"?
*Well, for the first, there's the problem that a) Maybe the mod you're PMing is offline and won't be online for quite a while (and, even if you check the "active users" thing at the bottom of the forums, maybe the mods are idling and AFK or set themselves to be invisible there) or b) Maybe some other mod is more qualified to handle the infraction. With the REPORT function, every staff member can see the report as soon as it's written, ensuring a quicker response (and giving staff a space to discuss the reported offense, making our sorry lives easier). As for the second suggestion, that's dumb, won't magically make the mods appear, it's poorly written, considered spam/going off topic, and I will infract you if I see you doing it. So please don't.
*
Hey you lazy bastards I wrote a very thoughtful report and I still haven't seen the staff raining anger and fiery death on my enemies. How come? Is the system flawed? Should I write another report?
*No, you shouldn't. There's many things that could be happening here, for example: a) The staff is still discussing what to do about the reported infraction to the rules, b) no staff member has read the report yet, c) maybe we deemed it not important enough to do something about, and the most plausible d) most of the staff actions happen behind the scenes, we don't publicly scorn users (ok, _other_ staff members don't). Maybe we sent the user a PM, or gave him a warning/infraction (which other users can't see), maybe we're talking about a ban, etc. But unless we give an open warning or delete the post itself, there's a very low chance you'll see our response, so don't assume we didn't do jack. 
*
Ok so I'll go ahead and report everything then.
*God no. This is the reason I'm writing this poorly thought guide. Here's something to keep in mind while reporting stuff:
-The report button is there for blatant breaking of the rules. Don't report stuff just because it annoys you, it goes against your beliefs (whatever they may be), it's written by someone you dislike, etc. *ABUSING THE REPORT BUTTON IS AN INFRACTABLE OFFENSE. *Think before reporting, is what I mean.
-On the other hand, if you are sure this is against the rules, don't shy away from reporting. If you think someone probably reported it already because of how blatant a violation it is, well, then make sure and report anyways (reports coming from the same post will pile up as replies, so they don't bother us staff or the system at all. It's no problem for us). *Replying to threads you are so sure are terrible with stuff like "in b4 lock" or "can't wait till the mods get here lol" without actually reporting is considered spam and also an infractable offense. *Please keep this in mind and save us both a headache.
-Also, if you want minor "maintenance" done to your own posts/threads (such as a title change, closing it, etc) just report it. It's much quicker than PMing us.
*
Well you're no fun. Any last suggestions?
*When writing the report, try to make it short. Just a quick text explaining to us why this post deserved to be reported, and what rule it's breaking according to you. Remember that the last word on whether the post is breaking the rules or not fall to us, the forum staff. Also, while all help is certainly welcome, we don't really appreciate people "backseat modding" and doing stuff like telling us how we should infract the user or what exact action to take. Trust us, we'll know what to do. Also, this should be obvious, don't break any rules while writing a report. It technically counts as a post and is subject to the same rules. Well, that should be all. 

*Man, I sent this trouble ticket like a month ago and no cheese. Maybe I'll report the issue here to speed things up?
*No, don't do this. While affiliated, run by (generally) the same people, and sharing their names and domain, Furaffinity (the site) and Furaffinity Forums are relatively independent, and the staff of both seldom overlaps. While, yes, this forum is also used to discuss mainsite issues, and mainsite admins do check here, *the report system is exclusively for forum related trouble/issues*. If you have an issue over at mainsite, go through the usual channels (trouble tickets, email), but don't use the report system to "cheat" around response times. Forum staff can't do anything about mainsite issues, and the responsability of choosing which Trouble Tickets should receive priority does not belong to either us (forum staff) or forum users. Most, if not all, of the time, reporting the issue here won't help at all, and will only serve to distract us from the forum-related reports we can actually do something about. In short, the report button is not "trouble ticket express".

*TL;DR (because the attention span here would make a goldfish blush):*
DO REPORT: If there's a blatant violation of the rules, if you want maintenance done to your own thread
DON'T REPORT: When it's for dumb reasons unrelated to those above, or mainsite issues. 


If there's any questions left, just ask them here.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

I wonder if it would be any handier to add a drop-down 'subject' line to a report, so that they could be quickly sorted by severity, rather than all being chucked into one big basin of angry user bitching?

Also, hi Corto c:


----------



## Fay V (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Just to add, as scary as Bad cop corto is, please report when you want simple things done to threads. Edit the title, close the thread because it's done, other maintenance that doesn't mean someone broke the rules. We're okay with that. 

Also don't report posts to say thanks. It's cute and it's nice to see that people appreciate it, but it's wrong. so please don't. 

And just to add, seriously, we won't close threads because you think it is dumb. Being stupid is not against the rules. Just let stupid threads die.



barefootfoof said:


> I wonder if it would be any handier to add a  drop-down 'subject' line to a report, so that they could be quickly  sorted by severity, rather than all being chucked into one big basin of  angry user bitching?
> 
> Also, hi Corto c:



Possibly but we don't have a userbase that requires it. We don't get overwhelmed with reports, most of the reports are read, dealt with, and locked in a few minutes to an hour depending on the time of day. The actual severe ones don't go missed at all, they just take longer due to discussion.


----------



## Corto (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Crap I totally forgot about that, lemme edit it in.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

As a rule of thumb I see people try and duke it out resulting in both parties getting a smack. Instead of trying to deal with it yourselves if its heated REPORT IT. Dont spam their profile page or their inbox with your ramblings. IT MAKES YOU NO BETTER >:C


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Fay V said:


> Possibly but we don't have a userbase that requires it. We don't get overwhelmed with reports, most of the reports are read, dealt with, and locked in a few minutes to an hour depending on the time of day. The actual severe ones don't go missed at all, they just take longer due to discussion.


Maybe the mainsite should take a page from the forums.


----------



## Corto (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

To be fair the mainsite has an userbase that makes ours seem ridiculous in comparision.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

It's kinda funny that the report button is right next to the 'This' button, I've missed it a few times and hit the other.  

Also huh, reporting automatically creates a thread in the backroom? I like that system system, I've modded on boards before and I've never seen that.


----------



## Corto (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

It's a handy system that allows us to infract reports themselves, yes.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Sug' please, I do what I want. :B


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Corto said:


> To be fair the mainsite has an userbase that makes ours seem ridiculous in comparision.


As I said in site suggestions, you need more admins badly.


----------



## Corto (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Barking at the wrong tree. In the completely wrong garden, too. 

Not to sound like a dick but I'd appreciate it if further replies are only related to the Report function. Keep this announcement clean and whatnot.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

edit: yeah this isn't about mainsite.


----------



## Corto (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Don't diss us forum folk. Remember your roots, younglin'


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

One time I was told by an admin to report the threads I found inappropriate, so I did
then I was told by another admin that I was abusing the report button
*even though it was a fucking admin that told me to do it*
the admin wouldn't accept me linking the offensive threads in the PM


cool huh?


----------



## Cyril (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Reported for being patronizing.

(hurr hurr)

I have been neglecting the report button lately, and I deeply apologize.
Then again, all the crappy reportable threads already seem to be locked by the time I get to them <.<


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Cyril said:


> Reported for being patronizing.



Excuse me? What?
What are you talking about?

All I can understand is "FAF is ass-backwards sometimes"


----------



## Fay V (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Clayton, it was pointed out. Report if the threads break the rules, or someone is breaking the rules. If you report everything you find personally offensive, then that is report abuse.

Anyway I think Cyril was talking to corto


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

How do you report a user that has never made a post?

I'm pretty sure this user is some kind of spam bot that's crawling every profile on the forums probably to harvest email addresses. It shows as a visitor on everyone's user profile.

Judging by the last visit date it's probably too late now anyway.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Fay V said:


> Anyway I think Cyril was talking to corto


Indeed I was.

Reported for making me make a post to clarify.

...okay, I'll stop. I promise.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



SnowFox said:


> How do you report a user that has never made a post?



Post a profile message saying, "ARE YOU A BOT? Y/N", then report the message? :D


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



SnowFox said:


> How do you report a user that has never made a post?
> 
> I'm pretty sure this user is some kind of spam bot that's crawling every profile on the forums probably to harvest email addresses. It shows as a visitor on everyone's user profile.
> 
> Judging by the last visit date it's probably too late now anyway.


Damn, I've noticed that weird guy too...

Seems that this is a derp on vBulletin's end. 

''Add a ''Report User'' option on the member's profile? Nope, too mainstream.''


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



LizardKing said:


> Post a profile message saying, "ARE YOU A BOT? Y/N", then report the message? :D



That's what I would suggest doing for now.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Fay V said:


> Clayton, it was pointed out. Report if the threads break the rules, or someone is breaking the rules. If you report everything you find personally offensive, then that is report abuse.
> 
> Anyway I think Cyril was talking to corto



The admin straight up told me to report each thread that I had reported to them in the PM I sent to them.
They wouldn't accept it in the notes. They told me to report each one individually.


I don't understand why you are allowing mods to continue being mods when they tell users to break the rules?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Clayton said:


> The admin straight up told me to report each thread that I had reported to them in the PM I sent to them.
> They wouldn't accept it in the notes. They told me to report each one individually.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you are allowing mods to continue being mods when they tell users to break the rules?



I was on Fay's side with this a second ago, but after reading this, it does sound pretty lame.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Gibby said:


> I was one Fay's side with this a second ago, but after reading this, it does sound pretty lame.



I'm guessing Clayton sent a bajillion links and the mod didn't bother to check most/any of them.

Seems most likely.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Gibby said:


> I was one Fay's side with this a second ago, but after reading this, it does sound pretty lame.


It really is. Left a bad taste in my mouth regarding that mod.



Xenke said:


> I'm guessing Clayton sent a bajillion links and the mod didn't bother to check most/any of them.
> 
> Seems most likely.


No, I was infracted for some sort of blowjob comment or something
I linked them a bunch of sexual threads
they said something like "report the PM"
I replied with "what, you mean the threads?"
They told me to report the threads

 I was yelled at by another mod for "abusing the report button"

Ass-backwards.


----------



## Namba (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Fucking lame, dude. Inconsistency is what the world operates on.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

I assume a mod can be reported if they perform contrary to the rules or because of some personal feud abuse their status? 


I've seen such things happen on other forums and I have seen mods banned because of it. Not sure if it's happened here but I would imagine similar standards at least would apply?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Serpion5 said:


> I assume a mod can be reported if they perform contrary to the rules or because of some personal feud abuse their status?
> 
> 
> I've seen such things happen on other forums and I have seen mods banned because of it. Not sure if it's happened here but I would imagine similar standards at least would apply?


Well there's nothing stopping us from passing our concerns regarding one mod onto another member of the moderating team. It depends on whether FAF has a policy regarding this, and system for dealing with such reports. I imagine that they would... The usual method is to temporarily demod the moderator as the rest of the team discuss what action to take, if any.

Is this the method they use on FAF?? I never really liked that method, to be honest.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Serpion5 said:


> I assume a mod can be reported if they perform contrary to the rules or because of some personal feud abuse their status?
> 
> 
> I've seen such things happen on other forums and I have seen mods banned because of it. Not sure if it's happened here but I would imagine similar standards at least would apply?


The mods on FA/FAF should know by now that if they fuck me over, I'm gonna be loud about it.


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

It's not like their posts don't have report buttons too. I don't have any beef against the mods here, though.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Luti Kriss said:


> It's not like their posts don't have report buttons too. I don't have any beef against the mods here, though.


It was through PMs
and I have reported mods PMs/posts


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Ok here lemme give some answers:
SERPION5: Well, yes, staff-made posts have the report button as well, so you can report them. If you believe a mod has performed against the rules/guidelines, abused his authority, or is otherwise being a bad mod, you've got two options (we don't really have a standarized system): What I suggest, and works best, is to send a PM to the immediate superior (if it's a mod or supermod, send a PM to an admin. If it's an admin, send the PM to either Arshes or Xaerun, since they're forum admins. If it's one of them being abusive, which has never happened and most likely never will, PM Neer. And if you think Neer is performing poorly, well, though luck I guess. It's his game to run after all). The person who receives the PM will make sure everything is handled. And yes, this system works, I can recall a couple of examples I'd rather not mention.
The other option is simply reporting the post. I prefer the other option, but if the staff member is doing insane shit that needs immediate handling (for example, the time I logged in while drunk and changed the forum header to a picture of me naked) then reporting is the best way to go. 
And yeah we have our own way of handling troubling or irresponsible staff members (or rather, I should say the admins do) so it's not like a free for all power abuse trip here, or like we'll have a stroke and grind to a complete halt once a mod has been reported. We can handle it.

CLAYTON: What we've got here is failure to communicate. What you wanted to do was appeal to an infraction, in order to do this the best way is to report the infraction itself (the PM you get as notice). What the mod probably meant was that, in order to appeal, you had to report the notice, and include all those sexy links as proof or argument or whatever they were and either he herped while explaining this, or you derped while understanding it. At least this is what I assume from what you've said.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Corto said:


> CLAYTON: What we've got here is failure to communicate. What you wanted to do was appeal to an infraction, in order to do this the best way is to report the infraction itself (the PM you get as notice). What the mod probably meant was that, in order to appeal, you had to report the notice, and include all those sexy links as proof or argument or whatever they were and either he herped while explaining this, or you derped while understanding it. At least this is what I assume from what you've said.



False
What I wanted to do was show the mod that they were being a big whiny hypocrite. Reporting me for one post while skipping over like 5 threads about murry purry yiffyaff
[threads about actual sexual acts]


The mod herped and derped


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

It's frustrating because we aren't actually allowed to give out information that would set everything straight, yet Clay continues to shout about it when there were actually, ya know, reasons and explanations behind what happened.

Anyway, Corto ilu for making this thread =3


----------



## Aetius (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

I believe that this thread needs to be stickied in every sub forum.

Specially in the Den.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



ramsay_baggins said:


> It's frustrating because we aren't actually allowed to give out information that would set everything straight, yet Clay continues to shout about it when there were actually, ya know, reasons and explanations behind what happened.
> 
> Anyway, Corto ilu for making this thread =3


The reason was that one person reported my post and the mod answered it

yup


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Thanks Corto. That was all I wanted to know.  

I have no problems with anyone here, but I'd rather know and be aware of what to do just in case.


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Glad to help.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Clayton said:


> The reason was that one person reported my post and the mod answered it
> 
> yup



If it's still really bothering you would you like to actually talk to staff in private so we can go over the details and see if someone legitimately fucked up or if it was a matter of misunderstanding. 

I get that you're upset, but it isn't doing much to keep at it in this thread because the staff can't bring up details at all and it's pretty much just saying "reporting system doesn't work."
If it really was a massive fuck up then we could talk to you and actually get it fixed.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Fay V said:


> If it's still really bothering you would you like to actually talk to staff in private so we can go over the details and see if someone legitimately fucked up or if it was a matter of misunderstanding.
> 
> I get that you're upset, but it isn't doing much to keep at it in this thread because the staff can't bring up details at all and it's pretty much just saying "reporting system doesn't work."
> If it really was a massive fuck up then we could talk to you and actually get it fixed.



The infraction expired soit dont really concern me int hat sense, i was just showing that the admins here are ass backwards even though they pretend they arent
just saying brohams
its turning into mainsite fa over up in this B

soon yall are gonna protect the asses of people using themessage system to trade animal abuse images while talkin about how that shit totally aint cool


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Yeah you stopped making sense. 

I get it if you're upset but if you're gonna reject staff offers to solve/clear up the issue, then cut it out. You made your point, you ignore offers to solve it because complaining is more fun, and right now you're barelly making sense with poorly written insults at staff that have nothing to do with the thread. So I'll cut you right here and tell you to stop replying. Unless you get a legitimate question about the report system (as in, not a sarcastic insult masquerading as a question) then stop posting here or I'll simply delete your replies and infract you for spamming.


----------



## WolfyFF (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

Aka overly weak people that cant even deal with the 1% damage the internet does compared to real life need someone else to deal with their problems on the internet....
Hmm, we need to invent a new weak title, if someone is weak in real life and is still weak and offended by random people on the internet and cant deal with it alone what the yiff are they???? weak in the ninth power??


_What 
-Corto_


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



WolfyFF said:


> Aka overly weak people that cant even deal with the 1% damage the internet does compared to real life need someone else to deal with their problems on the internet....
> Hmm, we need to invent a new weak title, if someone is weak in real life and is still weak and offended by random people on the internet and cant deal with it alone what the yiff are they???? weak in the ninth power??



what?


----------



## Amador_Reuki (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*

hehe simple math to this thread:
Jerk Faces+Mute/Block= the solution to a lot of problems XDDDD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The REPORT button and you*



Clayton said:


> The admin straight up told me to report each thread that I had reported to them in the PM I sent to them.
> They wouldn't accept it in the notes. They told me to report each one individually.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you are allowing mods to continue being mods when they tell users to break the rules?



Or when they break the rules themselves, which I have seen happen too many times.


----------

